# TTS LED Boot lights



## acidrainy (May 28, 2008)

How many should there be?

I have one on the right hand side, but I can see that there's a cut-out on the left. Lighting seems "dimmer" than I was expecting it to be, am I short a bulb?

Thanks,


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

one without led pack and two (left-right) with the led pack


----------



## acidrainy (May 28, 2008)

ManuTT said:


> one without led pack and two (left-right) with the led pack


Thanks ManuTT, 
I'm guessing I have the LED pack. It's a TTS and I my footwells, B&O etc are all lit. Would that be right?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep, std on TTS.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok but you should have two lights...


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

I have a TTS and it only has one boot light on the right-hand side.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

My TTS only has one, too.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

My TTS has one boot light also. Not to be confused with the 2 numberplate lights in the boot lid


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

So I'm lucky to have two lights!


----------



## RamsayTT (Oct 10, 2015)

My TTS only has one too.

I think the extra boot lighting is part of the "Storage & Luggage Package"?


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

Mine has the Storage Package and does have two lights.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

At this time yes this is the reason!


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

FFS an optional extra just to have decent light in the boot. Can't remember the rep saying your boot will be dull and poorly lit if you do not buy the upgrade pack.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Did you ask the question "would it be poor lit if i dont have an option pack?"
or did you assume it was one of the other? :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Did you ask the question "would it be poor lit if i dont have an option pack?"
> or did you assume it was one of the other? :roll:


 :lol: :lol: PMSL


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Out of interest has anybody looked into reto fitting the second one?

Thanks


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

just buy another one and pass cables under the carpet


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Or get a self-adhesive strip of LEDs, stick them in the boot and wire them up to the existing light. Dirt cheap and very effective.
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=920514


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Or get a self-adhesive strip of LEDs, stick them in the boot and wire them up to the existing light. Dirt cheap and very effective.
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=920514


Exactly I suggest your idea because the original lights, even if two, are very poor!


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

AdamA9 said:


> My TTS only has one, too.


I just checked. Mine actually has two. One on each side of the boot. I didn't notice one because it was covered under the cool box.

I have the storage pack for what it's worth.


----------

